# dump trailer chit chat



## treevet (Apr 14, 2014)

I am about to buy my 4th dump trailer today. Last 2 were stolen. I got a partial pay back in insurance money. I am sold on the Sure Trac like my last one. It was a 6x10 deck over with a 10k gvw and around 8k plus capacity or payload. I have looked at bigger ones but I want to fit thru places and also want to drive on lawns. Maybe a giant one comes a little later.

The 6x10 deckover I had to change the hitch to pintel and the tailgate to swing around as the down gate stuck in the ground. Also had to change the jack to a swingup as it was scraping on the ground and bending then not working. This time I think I will go with the 6x10 low pro which is just $8hun more and has barn door gates, also can be used as drop gate or spreader gate all in one. Has more structure, lower floor, just needs a board for sides as opposed to pockets on the deckover.

Low pro has a bulkhead in metal too. Has ramps underneath and an angle iron to catch them. One prob is the 2 tires are on the outside and that gets in the way of the dingo's reach unlike the the dkover with 2 tires underneath....any thoughts.

Also noteworthy is there seems to be a ring around here in a rash of dump trailer thefts. They need no title here and you can just regist. them with saying "no serial number" and get away with it. Just south of here in Ky. no registration exists at all (some other states too) making theft easy as pie.

But the last one the cops found was way up in Wisc. somewhere. One cop told me a guy had a tractor trailer tractor parked in front of one and they just disconnected the drive shaft and yanked it out of the way and stold it. Rain day here today so gonna go pick it up. http://www.smithtrailers.com/current inventory.aspx?cat=DUMP


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in love with PJ's 16 foot dump their features and specs are excellent


----------



## treevet (Apr 14, 2014)

I craned honkers into one of those last fall and was amazed at how much it took. I got my new small one in the drive and it is really a first class piece of equipment. Even tie downs on the floor and all including the long ramps are powder coated. Sigs sticking up in the back are very nice but may get tagged now and then. 1st job...get a pintel ring on it.


----------



## ronnyb (Apr 14, 2014)

Check out Midsota. Built like a brick shathouse. I have the 14 footer, I'll never part with it. I had a Pequa before, and in 3 years it was junk.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 14, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> I'm in love with PJ's 16 foot dump their features and specs are excellent


That's the one I have. Lo-pro, rated at 16k. It sits far more then it gets used at this point but is super handy when needed.


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 14, 2014)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's the one I have. Lo-pro, rated at 16k. It sits far more then it gets used at this point but is super handy when needed.


That a bumper pull? I'm torn between a gooseneck and bumper pull. Got a similar truck to that too 2500hd with fuel loving 6.0


----------



## treevet (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the 6 litre also on my 3500 Silverado. Work mostly locally locally tho. I also have a dump insert and drop logs in it with my Dingo at times too so tow behind for me. Here is one I bought. Was told also that a large Bobcat won't fit but a smaller one will. Ok because I also have a trailer that will carry a larger BCat. $4800 plus




Here is one I had stolen.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 15, 2014)

Man its good to see Blakes and his crew hauling. And Vet, dude, I can't listen to this robbery stuff anymore. You gotta be tough to come back from all that. I gotta say that right now I left my truck and chipper parked in a dark lonely place and am little worried but at the same time hoping someone steals it.

And as far as this dump trailer things goes: Well I never really owned or worked with one before. Always just relied on the trucks and, personally, always felt some sort of aversion towards pretty much any kind of trailer. Not sure why.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 15, 2014)

ronnyb said:


> Check out Midsota. Built like a brick shathouse. I have the 14 footer, I'll never part with it. I had a Pequa before, and in 3 years it was junk.



Interesting, I thought they were known to be beefy trailers.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Man its good to see Blakes and his crew hauling. And Vet, dude, I can't listen to this robbery stuff anymore. You gotta be tough to come back from all that. I gotta say that right now I left my truck and chipper parked in a dark lonely place and am little worried but at the same time hoping someone steals it.
> 
> And as far as this dump trailer things goes: Well I never really owned or worked with one before. Always just relied on the trucks and, personally, always felt some sort of aversion towards pretty much any kind of trailer. Not sure why.



If ya got a mini (dingo w/ grapple) ya gotta have a dump trailer to make it work. trux are too hi. also great for delivering mass firewood. they'll never get this one.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

we got trucks when crane is out and crane bed as well


----------



## imagineero (Apr 15, 2014)

On the issue of theft - there are cheap GPS mobile trackers available, and they're tiny. Once you buy the unit, mount it somewhere discreet and all you gotta pay is mobile subscription fee. You get a mobile number, you send it a text message, it sends you back its GPS coordinates. I've got one on my truck, chipper, car and motorbikes. I'm hoping something will get stolen so I can have some fun.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 15, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> That a bumper pull? I'm torn between a gooseneck and bumper pull. Got a similar truck to that too 2500hd with fuel loving 6.0


Yes. I'm sure goosenecks are nice but I have a dump insert in the pickup and the trailer also gets pulled by my bucket and chip truck.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

I wondered about that. Will ask the trailer company about it.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 15, 2014)

Load Trail for me. It's been some of the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 15, 2014)

5X10 JDJ trailer is some of the best money I ever spent too. 
6 years now with zero issues, other than replacing tires periodically. Original brakes on it still passed annual safety cert. last summer.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

I began increasing the capacity of my equipment a little over 10 years ago, because of EAB and it is paying off. I see that piece of ash in there. You all should be just about out of ash by now? (flushcut)


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 344478
> 
> 5X10 JDJ trailer is some of the best money I ever spent too.
> 6 years now with zero issues, other than replacing tires periodically. Original brakes on it still passed annual safety cert. last summer.



barn doors are a must


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 15, 2014)

Why not just get a machine capable of loading an actual truck? I thought only landscapers used those things.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 15, 2014)

I gotta admit, years ago I looked at the cost of dump trailers and realized pretty quick I could buy a dump truck for about the same, so I bought a dump truck. I'm sure they have their uses, but for me a dump truck wins every time. Can't tow a chipper behind a dump trailer! 

Could be a good side business in doing rubbish removals if you had a dump trailer though. Drop the trailer off at the clients house, they fill it, you come back and take it away in a few days. That was the only plus I saw. Rubbish removal has become a big business in aus. 10 cube bin is worth about $1500 for rubbish removal (!)


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I gotta admit, years ago I looked at the cost of dump trailers and realized pretty quick I could buy a dump truck for about the same, so I bought a dump truck. I'm sure they have their uses, but for me a dump truck wins every time. Can't tow a chipper behind a dump trailer!
> 
> Could be a good side business in doing rubbish removals if you had a dump trailer though. Drop the trailer off at the clients house, they fill it, you come back and take it away in a few days. That was the only plus I saw. Rubbish removal has become a big business in aus. 10 cube bin is worth about $1500 for rubbish removal (!)



you don't have a mini, just that big Steiner


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Why not just get a machine capable of loading an actual truck? I thought only landscapers used those things.



If you have to ask that you wouldn't understand. If you work on rural properties with milkweed and poke all over the lawns you don't need a 2000 lb. tracked grapple mini loader that can pick up about 1500 lbs and put it in the dump trailer. If you work on high end properties that have lawns like Augusta at the Masters (you prob don't know what that reference is) then the mini/dumptrailer is mandatory.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have a mini, what's a steiner? 

It's a different game in aus. I don't know any guys that have minis. I've hired bobcats on a couple jobs but it's just so rare that you can get that kind of access in residential. People don't want their lawn damaged. If we can get heavy equipment in and it's a big job, we'll use a crane. Then I want a big dump truck with at least a 20 cube bin, not a dump trailer.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 15, 2014)

Dump trailer is much cheaper to run than another truck. I was against having one for a long time and can't believe how much we use it now. We do a lot of landscape work and mulching too though. Have a Brimar 6x12 that can haul my 743 when needed. Stout trailer that has been good except for the paint that has started peeling off in sheets now after 4 years. Saw a Carry-on dump exactly like mine the other day, not sure if Brimar makes it for them or the other way around?


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 15, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I don't have a mini, what's a steiner?
> 
> It's a different game in aus. I don't know any guys that have minis. I've hired bobcats on a couple jobs but it's just so rare that you can get that kind of access in residential. People don't want their lawn damaged. If we can get heavy equipment in and it's a big job, we'll use a crane. Then I want a big dump truck with at least a 20 cube bin, not a dump trailer.




The Kanga comes from there you never see them?


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

too equipment intensive for me. I use my own crane when nec but the mini and dump trailer is lightning fast and I can carry my mini and my mini stump grinder on the same single axle trailer. Sometimes I even bring logs with the mini grapple and put them on chokers and load them with the crane if a huge tree or mini grapple right into my 20" chipper. Thought everyone knew this is the best way for medium td's which compromise most of your td's if you were honest with yourself (speaking of everyone).


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 15, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I gotta admit, years ago I looked at the cost of dump trailers and realized pretty quick I could buy a dump truck for about the same, so I bought a dump truck. I'm sure they have their uses, but for me a dump truck wins every time. Can't tow a chipper behind a dump trailer!



Initial purchase price might be similar, but the operating cost of keeping a dump truck on the road (up here) in insurance, licence sticker, e-test, safety cert. etc, is WAY higher than a dump trailer. Am planning on putting a hitch and electric connector on back of dump trailer this summer to be able to tow chipper behind dump trailer on short hauls. Another guy who posts here used to do that.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

gotta go and exchange the 10by6 for the 12 by 7. Up to 8 lug wheels, bigger tires, dual pistons, heavier axles and springs and more capacity, etc all for just 6 hun more...then off to work to use it. Snow here this am.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> The Kanga comes from there you never see them?



Oz I think where the Dingo originated.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 15, 2014)

treevet said:


> Oz I think where the Dingo originated.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## flushcut (Apr 15, 2014)

treevet said:


> I began increasing the capacity of my equipment a little over 10 years ago, because of EAB and it is paying off. I see that piece of ash in there. You all should be just about out of ash by now? (flushcut)


That's all ash. EAB showed up in this area about three-four years ago and has come on pretty strong. I suspect it will slow down a bit with the winter die off, some reports of 20% EAB beetle kill, but it's here and will be until the ash is a goner. Just like the elm around here. There is still a good amount of ash left but they are numbered.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 15, 2014)

treevet said:


> If ya got a mini (dingo w/ grapple) ya gotta have a dump trailer to make it work. trux are too hi. also great for delivering mass firewood. they'll never get this one.



Three spruce removal, yes they are tied down.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I gotta admit, years ago I looked at the cost of dump trailers and realized pretty quick I could buy a dump truck for about the same, so I bought a dump truck. I'm sure they have their uses, but for me a dump truck wins every time. Can't tow a chipper behind a dump trailer!
> )



If ya got a broke down dump truck you won't be a dumpin.

If you got a broke down truck that pulls the dump trailer...I got 7 other trucks that can pull it.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

when my mini was fairly new and my 2nd of 4 dumpers (dandee) the other one that was stolen. pd. 25 hun for it used and they gave me 35 hun on claim.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 15, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

flushcut said:


> View attachment 344502
> Three spruce removal, yes they are tied down.


 You know flushcut, you look like a really nice guy, unlike some of the miserable back stabbing beyotches (me included) on here. cheers. to ya


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 15, 2014)

treevet said:


> You know flushcut, you look like a really nice guy, unlike some of the miserable back stabbing beyotches (me included) on here. cheers. to ya



Lol. I guess you just gotta keep moving forward and hope the daggers fall short, Dave.


----------



## treevet (Apr 15, 2014)

I tries to stay light on my feet


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 15, 2014)

treevet said:


> I tries to stay light on my feet



Lol. Feet/loafers.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2014)

treevet said:


> You know flushcut, you look like a really nice guy, unlike some of the miserable back stabbing beyotches (me included) on here. cheers. to ya


Thanks! I let most of the drama roll off my back around here. Life is too short.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 16, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Initial purchase price might be similar, but the operating cost of keeping a dump truck on the road (up here) in insurance, licence sticker, e-test, safety cert. etc, is WAY higher than a dump trailer. Am planning on putting a hitch and electric connector on back of dump trailer this summer to be able to tow chipper behind dump trailer on short hauls.



Good point on the cost of running. We don't get 'trucks' like what you guys do here. When you guys say 'truck', you're often talking about stuff like F trucks and chevs or whatever, pickups. We don't get them. We've got 'utes' which are a very scaled down version of a pickup, but they come with 2 litre engines or similar, and have a capacity of a tonne or less generally. When we say 'truck', we mean cab over trucks, which are heavy vehicles with all the cost that goes with them. To tow a dump trailer of any size, you need a 'truck' in aus, in which case, you might as well just use the truck. There are small dump trailers available here, but they're real small (3-4 cubes) and pricey. You rarely see them. I did see one last year that had a 6 inch chipper mounted on it, looked like a good setup for trims but the bin was small. 

Can you guys legally tow a chipper behind a trailer behind a truck over there? Wow!


----------



## treevet (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think here but laws are different in each state. I spent a couple of years on Ekka's forum so I feel a little knowledgeable about "utes" etc. Don't you guys still pay twice what we pay for a Stihl too? Sucks.


----------



## treevet (Apr 16, 2014)

spent the first with my much bigger dump trailer yesterday. nice in that like a big chip box, I can accumulate from a number of small jobs and dump less often. loven (mk lovin) it already.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 16, 2014)

I see a lot of Bri-Mar around. I am a little envious of a well patina-ed dump trailer.

Before I sold my Dingo I used to fork 6.5 foot logs into the back end of my truck which wasn't as high as most trucks. When it came to loading stump grinding there was the problem, I could only get about 8 to 10 bucketfulls in then the little loader would stuff no more.


----------



## since16 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a pj 14' 14k gvw dump trailer it is more than handy. Buddy's are constantly asking to use it they are real easy to hand load if u buy one get the heavy spec tires not e rated they shred fast the heavy specs wear like f550 tires and don't get bubbles. Of course I would rather have a grapple truck. The dump trailer is something once u get one you'll probably always have one.


----------



## treevet (Apr 17, 2014)

true...as for a grapple truck.... I am gonna get one but a crane and mini come first imo as you can't pick a tree or winch stuff with a grapple truck like a crane and you cannot go in land on a job to grab stuff like with a mini. Therefore the grapple truck will be useless sometimes until you have this companion equipment.

What do you load the dump trailer with. A good cheap choice if you can't afford a mini is a wrecker til you can get something else for logs. They can go on yards if the lawn is hard then back right into the dump trailer.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol. That sounds like some real hillbilly action right there. "Come on back, Cooter"..


----------



## treevet (Apr 17, 2014)

ten four good buddy. cost $750.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 17, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Probably worth about $20k in aus. I'd buy one just to drive around at that price. Sweet old truck!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 17, 2014)

got this one last year its 12k from jpr in holly ny 5300.00


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 17, 2014)

Dump trailers are a key piece of equipment. So versatile and cheap to operate. I have a 16ft, 14k, it has the ramps underneath and I can put a big machine in it. It sits kinda hi tho. I love it when I go out and do a bunch of smalls, I can run around town, knock out a bunch of jobs and throw all the garbage in it. Leaving the bucket and chipper at home. I hate lugging the big stuff around for little material. I have had a Bri Mar, B&B, Baker Built and a Big Tex, the best one was the Baker Built, but they are pretty pricey. I have the Big Tex now. The only issue with dumps, is if ya have a big load on it, ya better have someone who knows how to drive with major weight. I made this mistake this winter and was given a nicely bent axle for Christmas.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 17, 2014)

The one thing about them tho, have heard and read about several people having the battery charge hooked up, somehow, don't ask me, the wiring catches fire and has burnt up a few trucks. Not exactly sure how it would happen if done properly, but I guess it does. Something to do with the harness on the truck side, up under the back bumper, where the trailer receptacle hooks into the system.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like fusing in the wrong place.


----------



## treevet (Apr 17, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> got this one last year its 12k from jpr in holly ny 5300.00



Very similar to mine. So similar you gotta wonder if someone makes them for different trailer companies in one fab shop. I like the spot for the spare behind the battery/pump box on yours.

My last one had the btty/pump box opening towards the truck. Mine (and yours) open upwards and I see a prob with some dumass putting the bed down on the lid 

Did you get the adjustable up and down hitch? I am waiting for my pintel to come in so I can take back this ball hitch which I hate.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you get the adjustable up and down hitch? yes


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.griffintrailer.com/


----------



## TC262 (Apr 18, 2014)

This pic is from not much longer after I picked mine up. I'm in the process of adding a much needed second 10k lbs axel now. It's 20' x 8' with 4' sides which is almost 24 yards.


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2014)

HEAVY duty. been carrying stone too. No pump? PTO drive? Power jack?...very nice


----------



## TC262 (Apr 18, 2014)

treevet said:


> HEAVY duty. been carrying stone too. No pump? PTO drive? Power jack?...very nice


Yeah the hydraulic dolly leg is a huge convenience. I added aux hyd ports to the back of the bucket truck. Keeps it simple on the trailer with just a valve.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 18, 2014)

for bigger I used this


----------



## flushcut (Apr 18, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> The one thing about them tho, have heard and read about several people having the battery charge hooked up, somehow, don't ask me, the wiring catches fire and has burnt up a few trucks. Not exactly sure how it would happen if done properly, but I guess it does. Something to do with the harness on the truck side, up under the back bumper, where the trailer receptacle hooks into the system.


I ditched the battery on the trailer and ran welding cable from the truck battery back to the pump, works very well and I never have to worry about a dead battery.


----------



## yeahbuddy24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is my small/medium prune job setup. The trailer is nothing special just has a log roller on the back. Works good for my one man prune jobs.


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> for bigger I used this


that a dump or a tilt Tomtrees?


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

yeahbuddy24 said:


> View attachment 345098
> Here is my small/medium prune job setup. The trailer is nothing special just has a log roller on the back. Works good for my one man prune jobs.



c'mon, that CAN'T be a dump or the ascs end would stick in the ground?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 19, 2014)

yes it dumps


----------



## yeahbuddy24 (Apr 19, 2014)

treevet said:


> c'mon, tjusCAN'T be a dump or the ascs end would stick in the ground?


Nah it aint a


treevet said:


> c'mon, that CAN'T be a dump or the ascs end would stick in the ground?



Haha nah it aint a dump dude... wish it was.


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm thinkin ya missin out on the main topic here then bud?? opcorn:


----------



## yeahbuddy24 (Apr 19, 2014)

treevet said:


> I'm thinkin ya missin out on the main topic here then bud?? opcorn:


You got me there. The thread was getting dry and i wanted to post from my new smart phone. my apologies


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

I like to hang around and try to run a thread up to a 1000 views and consider it a success. Little game I play but they do get boring at times.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 19, 2014)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's the one I have. Lo-pro, rated at 16k. It sits far more then it gets used at this point but is super handy when needed.


Hey Blake's how much did those pics weigh on the trailer and the grapple ??


----------



## luckydad (Apr 19, 2014)

TC262 said:


> View attachment 345083
> This pic is from not much longer after I picked mine up. I'm in the process of adding a much needed second 10k lbs axel now. It's 20' x 8' with 4' sides which is almost 24 yards.


Is that a lucky built trailer ??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 20, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Hey Blake's how much did those pics weigh on the trailer and the grapple ??


If I remember correctly it was a 6K piece in the trailer. Believe the grapple had a 6K and two 4K's. All set in with a crane.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 20, 2014)

Bet it was a little sketchy dumping those baby's out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Apr 20, 2014)

career job for ya eh? picked off the ground no doubt.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 20, 2014)

treevet said:


> career job for ya eh? picked off the ground no doubt.


Sure was, Sleevy.


----------



## treevet (Apr 20, 2014)

ouch bmovement


----------



## skinnyd (Apr 20, 2014)

we use a dump trailer every day to haul our equipment to the jobsite. Added bonus, if we have extra big wood we cant fit in the dump truck, we will make a run to the dump with the trailer. I've set mine up to haul 10 alturnamats in it. That way we always have them with us if we need to protect a lawn. The tiedown in the trailer keeps them in when dumping so we never take them out unless we need to use them. I can fit my Vermeer s600tx and my SC372 in the trailer with a bucket and forks as well.

One important thing people overlook when searching dump trailers is the floor construction. You want really tight spacing on your floor frame and either a 7 or 10 gauge floor. Otherwise you will washboard the heck out of the floor. As said earlier, running a dedicated wire to eliminate the need for the marine battery is helpful. We haven't done that yet as we tow it with 3 different vehicles. These trailers can be really hard on the batteries when dumping heavy loads. Some advice I was given was to unplug the wiring harness from the truck when dumping. The trailer will start searching for power when it needs it and can burn up harnesses in the truck under heavy duress.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 20, 2014)

skinnyd said:


> Some advice I was given was to unplug the wiring harness from the truck when dumping. The trailer will start searching for power when it needs it and can burn up harnesses in the truck under heavy duress.



Maybe that is how those trucks burnt up.


----------



## dbl612 (Apr 20, 2014)

treevet said:


> I like to hang around and try to run a thread up to a 1000 views and consider it a success. Little game I play but they do get boring at times.


dave, you def aint boring!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2014)

skinnyd said:


> we use a dump trailer every day to haul our equipment to the jobsite. Added bonus, if we have extra big wood we cant fit in the dump truck, we will make a run to the dump with the trailer. I've set mine up to haul 10 alturnamats in it. That way we always have them with us if we need to protect a lawn. The tiedown in the trailer keeps them in when dumping so we never take them out unless we need to use them. I can fit my Vermeer s600tx and my SC372 in the trailer with a bucket and forks as well.
> 
> One important thing people overlook when searching dump trailers is the floor construction. You want really tight spacing on your floor frame and either a 7 or 10 gauge floor. Otherwise you will washboard the heck out of the floor. As said earlier, running a dedicated wire to eliminate the need for the marine battery is helpful. We haven't done that yet as we tow it with 3 different vehicles. These trailers can be really hard on the batteries when dumping heavy loads. Some advice I was given was to unplug the wiring harness from the truck when dumping. The trailer will start searching for power when it needs it and can burn up harnesses in the truck under heavy duress.


Most dump trailers pull there power to lift from a separate battery. It is a completely closed system unless the truck is setup to charge the battery. I have had my dump trailer for yeas and new had a problem with it even when I have it so loaded that the 10k dump cylinder won't lift it. I use a high lift jack or my skid loader to help it out. The other day I had it so loaded that I had to help it lift with the skid loader almost the whole way up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2014)

most new trailers are set up to have the truck charge the battery...which is nice in theory


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2014)

I don't think on pequea brand they do. Idk

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TC262 (May 1, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Is that a lucky built trailer ??


No, title says its a Miller and Smith


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2014)

Here is my dump trailer. 14' 12k lbs gvw 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyd (May 1, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Most dump trailers pull there power to lift from a separate battery. It is a completely closed system unless the truck is setup to charge the battery. I have had my dump trailer for yeas and new had a problem with it even when I have it so loaded that the 10k dump cylinder won't lift it. I use a high lift jack or my skid loader to help it out. The other day I had it so loaded that I had to help it lift with the skid loader almost the whole way up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


yes, of course there is a separate battery for a dump trailer. your trailer has a 6 or 7 way trailer plug, no? those extra wires are positive and negative wires that lead to the trailer's battery. They trickle charge that battery when you are operating the truck. When the trailer is strained in a dumping situation and the battery is struggling to lift the load, it will try to pull power from the truck using the small wires found in the trailer plug all the way up through the truck's wiring harness. These wires are not designed to take this stress and that is where you find the problems. Sometimes these can burn up in the truck. The trailer will however remain ok. 

One of the best tricks i've learned is to get long big gauge wires to run straight from the truck's battery and put them straight onto the pump in the trailer. Connect the two when needed with a heavy duty jumper cable connection. The biggest downfall to this is that all the trucks need to be set up to run the dump trailer. Our trailer for instance may be found behind 1 of 3 trucks. Because of that we haven't opted to go this route.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2014)

skinnyd said:


> yes, of course there is a separate battery for a dump trailer. your trailer has a 6 or 7 way trailer plug, no? those extra wires are positive and negative wires that lead to the trailer's battery. They trickle charge that battery when you are operating the truck. When the trailer is strained in a dumping situation and the battery is struggling to lift the load, it will try to pull power from the truck using the small wires found in the trailer plug all the way up through the truck's wiring harness. These wires are not designed to take this stress and that is where you find the problems. Sometimes these can burn up in the truck. The trailer will however remain ok.
> 
> One of the best tricks i've learned is to get long big gauge wires to run straight from the truck's battery and put them straight onto the pump in the trailer. Connect the two when needed with a heavy duty jumper cable connection. The biggest downfall to this is that all the trucks need to be set up to run the dump trailer. Our trailer for instance may be found behind 1 of 3 trucks. Because of that we haven't opted to go this route.


Actually my trailer doesn't charge off the truck.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is my dump trailer. 14' 12k lbs gvw View attachment 347970
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Did you just buy it (not on your sig. list of stuff)? Real nice. You cannot get the Dingo over the wood sides tho can you?


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2014)

ps. love the high additl. barn doors in back.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2014)

I can haul 14 cubic yards in it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (May 2, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually my trailer doesn't charge off the truck.



So you have to recharge it off mains power every night?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 2, 2014)

imagineero said:


> So you have to recharge it off mains power every night?


No. I installed a little solar panel that trickle charges my battery. Works great. Only cost $35.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 2, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> No. I installed a little solar panel that trickle charges my battery. Works great. Only cost $35.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Why is something like that not on every dump trailer in the world? Where did you buy it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 2, 2014)

Online. I mounted if on the top of my tool box and put a piece of plexiglass about a inch above it to protect it. It even charges the battery on a full moon night. I can not use the thing for 2 months and go hook up and dump all day long and the battery is good to go.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 5, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Online. I mounted if on the top of my tool box and put a piece of plexiglass about a inch above it to protect it. It even charges the battery on a full moon night. I can not use the thing for 2 months and go hook up and dump all day long and the battery is good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Gotta Link?
I keep a battery pack on the truck. Those things are priceless. The worst thing is going to the dump with a big load and it only goes halfway up........

Was told this weekend about another service, new BIG chipper truck, they messed up the controls some how and to get it down, they have to lean over the frame rail and play with the wires under the box while it is in the air, hit it with sticks to get it down? Holy chit! Site owner told them not to come back until it is fixed. Talk about freakin dangerous.


----------



## TC262 (May 5, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> Gotta Link?
> I keep a battery pack on the truck. Those things are priceless. The worst thing is going to the dump with a big load and it only goes halfway up........



Harbor freight $15
http://m.harborfreight.com/15-watt-solar-battery-charger-68692.html


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 5, 2014)

That looks just like mine. I hardwired mine and put a piece of 1/2" plexiglass above it to protect it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## since16 (May 7, 2014)

I want one of those solar chargers bass pro sells nice ones for I think $80. The factory charger is for charging a camper battery you dump 10k plus weight of the box it overloads it. Mine burnt out after 3 weeks. Might have frame extended so I can put mini or stump grinder on front then still have the whole box for wood.


----------



## TC262 (May 8, 2014)

since16 said:


> Might have frame extended so I can put mini or stump grinder on front then still have the whole box for wood.



That'd be a whole lot of tounge weight. Just keep in mind you'll be over capacity with most pickup truck reciever hitches.


----------

